# Haltbarkeit Lager Element / ETSX / Slayer



## eurofighter (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

mein altes Touren-Radl kommt langsam in die Jahre und ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir nun den alten Traum von einem Rocky Mountain nun erfüllen soll.

In Frage kommen könnten sowohl Element als auch Slayer (bis '05), evtl. auch ein ETSX.
Da die Haltbarkeit der Lager früher bei RM wohl teils recht problematisch war, bin ich hier etwas skeptisch.

Wie haltbar sind die Lager heutzutage bei den oben erwähnten Modellen?

Meine Referenz ist hier mein Centurion No Pogo: Das hat jetzt 20000 km weg, darunter auch viele Winter- und Alpentouren, das ganze bei minimalster Pflege. Und außer für zweimal Dämpferbuchsen tauschen hat der Hinterbau noch keinen Schraubenschlüssel gesehen! Kann da ein Rocky mithalten?

Welche Unterschiede bezüglich der Lagerung gibt es bei älteren Jahrgängen zu beachten (für den Fall das mir irgendwo ein Auslaufmodell über den Weg laufen sollte...)?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Grüße
Eurofighter


----------



## fraenkiz (10. Dezember 2005)

da mein rocky gerade ein paar wochen alt ist, kann ich nur sagen was ich bis jetzt so in erfahrung bringen konnte.
seit ca. vier bis fünf jahren hat man das problem wohl gut in den griff bekommen.
sind auch andere lager drin als früher.


gruss frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-DR (10. Dezember 2005)

Nach ca. 15000 Km, seit Anfang 2003 im Dauerbetrieb bei Wind und Wetter und Minimalpflege, habe ich bei meinem ETSX die Lager gewechselt. Die Lager hätte ich aber noch drinlassen können. Wurden im Rahmen von ner Geräuschsuche erneuert.


----------



## s.d (10. Dezember 2005)

Wie sind eigentlich die alten Gleitlager im 01er Slayer?


----------



## fraenkiz (10. Dezember 2005)

01 könnte genau die grenze sein wo sie die lager verbessert hatten, soweit ich weiss kannst du auch die neuen lager in einem 01 einsetzen.
das kannst du aber mit bike action klären.
bis jetzt bin ich mit meinem element super zufrieden. ist aber auch erst 3 wochen alt und ca. 200 km gelaufen.


gruss frank


----------



## ctwitt (10. Dezember 2005)

Ab 2003 wird am Element auch die Hinterbau Lagerung mit Industrielagern vom Slayer verbaut. Ich hatte Saison 2003 und Saison 2004 ein 2003 Slayer. Keine Probleme mit den Lagern oder Geräuschen (ca. 10.000 km) Sommer wie Winter und einige Rennen auch im Winter. Das einzige was ständig ausgeschlagen war war die Buchse des Dämpfers.

Seit Saison 2005 fahre ich ein Element Bj 2004 (ca. 6000 km) zwei mal Alpencross ein mal während der großen Flut! Einige Langstreckenrennen. Hatte gleich nach 500 km Geräusche am Rahmen, nachdem die Lager ausgebaut und mit Kupferpaste wieder eingesetzt wurden war Ruhe. Hatte dann mal Wasser im Freilauf der Mavic Crossmax XL Laufräder. Habe ich gereinigt und geölt. Das Kurbelllager der Race Face Deus wurde nach 1500 km gewechselt. Die Kurbel war wohl falsch montiert (danke S-Tec) durch den seitlichen Druck des Kurbelarms bzw. zuvieler Unterlegscheiben war das Lager beschädigt worden. Die Kurbel lies sich nicht mehr ohne hohen Krafteinsatz drehen. Haben ein Shimano XTR Lager montiert seither ist Ruhe. Jetzt hatten sich die 4 Schrauben der Kettenblätter gelöst. Das führte auch zu Geräuschen, konnte aber ohne Kosten repariert werden. Leider ist das Lenkkopflager bereits verschlissen. Es war auch kein besonders hochwertiges. Das viele Wasser des Sommers war wohl auch mit Schuld. Habe jetzt ein Race Face Deus Lenkopflager eingebaut. Ansonsten noch 4 Ketten ein Ritzelpaket nach 5800 km und zwei Schaltaugen sowie 7 Sätze Bremsbelege Louise FR. Alleine beim "Flut-Alpencross" habe ich vorne 2 Sätze und Hinten 1 Satz Beläge gebraucht. Einmal mußte die Bremse vorne entlüftet werden.

Ich bin großer Rocky Mountain Fan und möchte gerne, dass diese tollen Räder nicht so häufig auf den Trails zu sehen sind. Soll doch etwas besonderes sein! Darum ist es auch sehr gut, dass die Räder recht teuer sind. Also man muss auch den Namen und das Image bezahlen! Neudeutsch "Brandgebühr"


----------



## s.d (10. Dezember 2005)

Ja darum find ich die Billig RMs wie Element 10, Vertex 10 usw echt zum :kotz: 
ich finde RM sollte nicht so wie Scott werden


----------



## fraenkiz (10. Dezember 2005)

schön zu hören das die bikes sehr robust sind, plane auch in der nächsten saison in die berge zu gehen. 

gruss frank


----------



## fraenkiz (10. Dezember 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Ja darum find ich die Billig RMs wie Element 10, Vertex 10 usw echt zum :kotz:
> ich finde RM sollte nicht so wie Scott werden




das hoffe ich auch ganz stark, das sie ihre firmenphilosophie so beibehalten.
kein massenprodukt.

gruss frank


----------



## SlayMe (10. Dezember 2005)

noch mal zurück zum thema. das slayer hat seit 2003 anständige lager, die ohne pflege lange halten. meine sind noch die ersten und ich fahre gerne durch den dreck.
grüße oli


----------



## s.d (10. Dezember 2005)

und wie sind die alten Gleitlager im 01er hier im Forum ist ja zu lesen dass jemand  bis heute mit den Lagern in seinem 97er Element gefahren ist

@fraenkiz ja das hoff ich auch in dem Werbefilm sagen se ja auch wir wollen gar nicht größer sein usw...
der ist aber schon ein paar jahre alt und mit den 10er modellen sieht das auch nicht danach aus gottseidank werden die nicht importiert wenigstens Bikeaction will noch das alte RM-Image wahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (11. Dezember 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> und wie sind die alten Gleitlager im 01er hier im Forum ist ja zu lesen dass jemand  bis heute mit den Lagern in seinem 97er Element gefahren ist



Bei meinem 2001er Element musste ich bis jetzt auch nur die Dämpferbuchsen (Fox-Teil) 2x austauschen. Die Gleitlager haben bis heute anstandslos Ihren Dienst getan.


----------



## Der Toni (11. Dezember 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> und wie sind die alten Gleitlager im 01er hier im Forum ist ja zu lesen dass jemand  bis heute mit den Lagern in seinem 97er Element gefahren ist



Ich fahre mein 02er Element Signature jetzt knapp 1 Jahr mit ca 7000km fast 70000hm und Alpencross. Gleitlager sind geräuschlos und ohne Spiel.
Werde das ganze Bike aber zum Gerneralcheck bis in die letzte Schraube
auseinandernehmen und Gabel und Dämpfer zum Service schicken.
Das hat das Rocky sich verdient.


----------



## s.d (11. Dezember 2005)

schön zu hören dass die Lager so lange und gut halten


----------



## fraenkiz (11. Dezember 2005)

dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen s.d.
ich wusste schon warum ich mir ein rocky orderte   


gruss frank


----------



## Catsoft (12. Dezember 2005)

Bei meinem 98er Element haben die Gleitlager auch 5 Jahre gehalten. Tausch auf die besseren IGUS hat 60,-- gekostet und wäre wohl nicht nötig gewesen.
Seid 2004  habe ich ein 04er mit Industielagern und die halten. Leider sind die Dämpferbuchsen wohl anfälliger geworden


----------



## Sawa (14. Dezember 2005)

Hatte mein 2003er Element bei Radsport Kimmerle in Gärtringen zum Lagerservice.
Da ich ein Knacken einfach nicht wegbekommen habe, ließ ich alle Lager wechseln, auch die Fox Dämferbuchsen.
Heh, so schön hat der Hinterbau noch nie eingefedert!!!
Schön soft, ohne Losbrechhemmung.

TIP-TOP-Arbeit und absolut empfehlenswert  

Ach ja, der Element / Slayer Lagersatz (Gleitlager) kostet bei ihm 25,00Euro und die Dämpfer-Buchsen 5,00Euro.

Schaut mal auf seiner Seite, oder besser noch in seinem Canadian Corner vorbei

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/  

Bin heftig aufs Fahren draussen gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (15. Dezember 2005)

Mein 01er Slayer hat auch keine Probleme in diesem Bereich. Aber ich hab es auch erst 03 gekauft und dann lag es lange im Keller. Seit diesem Jahr muss es aber ordentlich her halten... 
Eigentlich hat es gar keine Probleme, ausser der Bolzen, welcher den Dämüfer hält. Der ist ständig krum und das nervt. Laut BA soll das gar nicht passieren, es sei denn, der Dämüfer schlägt durch, aber das macht er zum Glück nicht mehr. Aber die Schrauben kosten ja nun wirklich nicht viel (0,1 etwa)


----------



## Boniperti (30. Dezember 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinem 98er Element haben die Gleitlager auch 5 Jahre gehalten. Tausch auf die besseren IGUS hat 60,-- gekostet und wäre wohl nicht nötig gewesen.
> Seid 2004  habe ich ein 04er mit Industielagern und die halten. Leider sind die Dämpferbuchsen wohl anfälliger geworden



nun seht mal nicht alles zu rosarot  

Die Gleitlager "hielten" zwar - dafür mußte man aber alle paar Monate nachfetten, damit das Ansprechverhalten des hinterbaus halbwegs tolerierbar blieb.


----------



## s.d (31. Dezember 2005)

Fetten? Ich dachte man darf sie nicht fetten weil durch das fett staub und dreck gebunden wird und somit mehr Reibung erzeugt wird und das Lager dann irgendwann kaputt geht


----------



## Sawa (31. Dezember 2005)

Nicht Fetten!!!!!

Sonst Schmirgelts!!!!


----------



## s.d (31. Dezember 2005)

Das schreibt ja auch Bikeaction


----------



## Fabeymer (1. Januar 2006)

Wie jetzt? Fetten oder nicht? Ich krieg nämlich demnächst ein 2000er Element Race.


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Januar 2006)

Möchte mir denn keiner eine Antwort geben? Ich bin durch die kurze Diskussion von oben nämlich wirklich völlig verwirrt.
Das 2000er hat aber schon noch die Gleitlager, hab ich das richtig verstanden?

Vielen Dank, Fabi


----------



## Der Toni (3. Januar 2006)

Hier ein kleiner Auszug aus der Mountainbike Werkstatt Serie:
Demontieren Sie dann alle anderen Gelenke nach dem
gleichen Schema, wobei Sie das Lager der Wippe am Hauptrahmen
bitte nicht vergessen. Dessen Achse lässt sich nicht wie am
Hauptlager fixieren. Dies ist aber auch nicht nötig. Wenn Sie
die Verbindung zu Sitzstreben und Federbein gelöst haben,
brauchen Sie nur eine Wippenhälfte abzuschrauben. Sodann
lässt sich die Achse mitsamt der noch angeschraubten
Hälfte der Wippe rausdrücken. Alle Buchsen bleiben
zunächst eingebaut. REINIGEN SIE ALLE TEILE
MIT BRENNSPIRITUS, auch die Gleitflächen an
Ketten und Sitzstreben und die Innengewinde in den Streben
und Achsen. Festsitzenden Schmutz entfernen Sie vorsichtig
mit dem Schaber. Buchsen, deren Oberfläche Sie dennoch
nicht mehr richtig glatt bekommen oder in denen die zugehörige
Gelenkachse Spiel hat, tauschen Sie bitte aus. Gleiches gilt für die Achsen, die sich aber in
der Regel eines deutlich längeren Lebens erfreuen. Wenn alle Teile sauber und eventuell neue
Buchsen eingepresst sind, ist SCHMIEREN angesagt. Der Lagerhersteller empfiehlt lithium-,
säure- und lösungsmittelfreies Fett, gute Erfahrungen liegen aber auch mit dem Wachsschmierstoff
Finish Line KryTech vor. Einziger Unterschied im Handling: KryTech braucht mindestens
eine Viertelstunde Zeit zum Ablüften, bevor Sie die Lager wieder zusammenbauen können.
Hauptlager am Tretlager 10 Nm
Wippenlager am Sitzrohr 7 Nm
beide Lager der Sitzstrebe 5 Nm
beide Federbeinlager 10 Nm
Bei Interesse mail ich dir den ganzen Artikel.


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Januar 2006)

Danke vielmals, Du hast eine PM von mir.


----------



## fraenkiz (3. Januar 2006)

@ toni,

aus welchem jahr ist der artikel ??
wenn der auch für die neuen modelle gilt und vor 01.04 ist, kannst du ihn mir bitte mailen. sollte er danach sein, sage mir mal bitte die ausgabe !!

gruss frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (3. Januar 2006)

Hi,

also bikeaction schreibt leicht fetten siehe:

http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/dateien/PDF__s/2003_T-SUP07.pdf




Kimmerle schreibt nicht fetten und beruft sich auf den Hersteller und RM siehe:

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/radsport-kimmerle-tech.html


----------



## nrgmac (9. Januar 2006)

Ähmmmm......

Der Artikel in der MB bezieht sich noch auf die alten original-Lager bis 2001. Danach sind bessere IGUS-Lager verbaut worden, die kein Fett bekommen dürfen. Gleitlager aus PTFE dürfen nicht geschmiert werden, da sich sonst Dreck in ihnen sammelt und die Lager zerstört (wenn´s das Fett nicht so schon zum quellen bringt).
Kann daher auch nur die Lager vom Kimmerle empfehlen (18000 km mit orig. Lagern, danach schon über 20 tkm mit denen vom Kimmerle, und es läuft und läuft und läuft......)

Greetz Mac


----------



## Der Toni (10. Januar 2006)

Nein, im ersten(zweiten) Satz des Artikel ist zu lesen, das genau diese Iguslager gemeint sind.Genau durchlesen!


----------



## nrgmac (10. Januar 2006)

Der Toni schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, im ersten(zweiten) Satz des Artikel ist zu lesen, das genau diese Iguslager gemeint sind.Genau durchlesen!



Genau, deshalb achte man mal auf das Herstelljahr der Lager  !!!
Die Elements, Egdes, Slayer,.... waren schon immer mit IGUS-Lagern ausgestattet. Ab 2002 (der Werkstattbericht der Bike stammt aus der *Ausgabe 07/2000*) sind aber höherwertige Lager verbaut worden, welche nicht gefettet werden dürfen ! Gibt ab da nur noch zwei Möglichkeiten. Lager ganz (geht) oder Lager defekt (geht nicht mehr) ! Die "neuen" Lager haben eine andere Zusammensetzung. Genaueres ist ohne Probleme der igus HP zu entnehmen.

Also bitte erst mal richtig lesen, denken und dann schreiben


----------



## Der Toni (11. Januar 2006)

nrgmac schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, deshalb achte man mal auf das Herstelljahr der Lager  !!!
> Die Elements, Egdes, Slayer,.... waren schon immer mit IGUS-Lagern ausgestattet. Ab 2002 (der Werkstattbericht der Bike stammt aus der *Ausgabe 07/2000*) sind aber höherwertige Lager verbaut worden, welche nicht gefettet werden dürfen ! Gibt ab da nur noch zwei Möglichkeiten. Lager ganz (geht) oder Lager defekt (geht nicht mehr) ! Die "neuen" Lager haben eine andere Zusammensetzung. Genaueres ist ohne Probleme der igus HP zu entnehmen.
> 
> Also bitte erst mal richtig lesen, denken und dann schreiben



Danke für den Tip. Auf der PDF Datei der Werkstatt Serie ist kein Datum.
Habe nochmal auf der Homepage nachgeschaut. Du hast Recht.


(Hättest aber auch sofort so genau posten können)


----------



## nrgmac (12. Januar 2006)

Der Toni schrieb:
			
		

> (Hättest aber auch sofort so genau posten können)



Ich gelobe Besserung !!!! 

Happy Trails


----------



## 7maniac (18. Juni 2010)

hallo -bitte um hilfe.
ich hab mir eine neuwertigen element team scandium rahmen gekauf der neue/neuwertige lager hat diese lassen sich aber nicht drehen und ich musste sie sogar auspressen. sind die  buchsen heraussen geht alles leicht und schaut neuwertig aus- sobald ich sie aber in den rahmen einpresse (schwer!) geht nix mehr. mit buchsen und lagern aus meinem instinct gehts auch nich besser.
muss ich die lagersitze ausfräsen und wie? oder soll ich die gliodur buchsen aussen abschleifen ? wie am einfachsten?
bitte um rasche antwort eines spezialisten.
danke marcus


----------



## isartrails (7. Juli 2011)

Kann mir jemand mal helfen?
Wie rum müssen die konischen Unterlagscheiben bei den Hinterbaulagern des ETS-X richtig eingelegt werden?
Ich hab zum Reinigen mal alles demontiert und hab mir nicht gemerkt, wie herum die konische Auflagefläche in der Passung sitzt.
Ich finde auf die Schnelle auch kein Tech-Book.
Sorgen machen mir auch zwei Unterlegscheiben, die deutlich größer sind.
Da es nur zwei sind, kann ich mir nur erklären, dass je eines pro Lager verwendet wird und das gegenläufige Stück dazu ein normal kleines sein muss... 
Bei Bedarf stell ich ein Foto ein.
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Nofaith (7. Juli 2011)

Hab leider kein ETSX, aber vielleicht hilft Dir das Tech-Book von der Bikeaction Homepage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (8. Juli 2011)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Hab leider kein ETSX, aber vielleicht hilft Dir das Tech-Book von der Bikeaction Homepage.


Im Prinzip ja, aber gibt's das auch für 2007?
Aus der Explosionszeichnung des ETS-X-Hinterbaus werd ich nicht ganz schlau: Aufgelistet werden 25 verschiedene Bestandteile, aber nur 22 werden in der zugehörigen Tabelle namentlich erwähnt, die letzten 3 stimmen zudem nicht mit der Zeichnung überein.
Bei mir sind zwischen jeder Flanschkopfschrabe und Mutter zwei konische Unterlegscheiben ingelegt. In der Zeichnung zusätzlich noch eine gerade Unterlegscheibe auf der Mutterseite. Diese Unterlegscheibe gibt's bei mir gar nicht.
Außerdem lässt sich aus der Explosionszeichnung nicht zweifelsfrei erkennen, wie herum der Schrägkonus der Unterlagscheiben relativ zum Lager sitzt. Ich vermute mal, dass die Schrägfläche zum Lager hin zeigen sollte.
Weiß das zufällig jemand?
Die größeren Schrägscheiben sind offensichtlich für die unteren Lager Innenseite...?
So wirklich eindeutig gezeichnet sind die Exposionszeichnungen nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juli 2011)

in der Regel gehört das schlanke Ende der Scheibe auf den Innenring des Lagers.


----------



## isartrails (12. Juli 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> in der Regel gehört das schlanke Ende der Scheibe auf den Innenring des Lagers.


Hatte die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben, dass sich nochmal jemand meines Problems annimmt.
Danke für den Hinweis.
Hatte mir schon fast sowas gedacht.
Mit "schlankem Ende" meinst du die Seite, an der der kleinere Konus-Radius sitzt, wenn man das so bezeichnen darf?
Die Unterlegscheibe ähnelt ja vom Prinzip her einem abgeschnittenem Kegel, dem der Kopf fehlt.
Also, die kleinere Seite zum Lager hin?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juli 2011)

Ja, sonst drückst du ja auch Dichtung und ggf. auch auf den Außenring.


----------

